# Suche Qualifizierte Gilde auf dem server Frostmourne/Horde



## Jesusfreak (13. Dezember 2006)

huhu,
ich suche ne qualifiezierte Gilde wie gesagt,
ich ahbe in der letzten Zeit schlechte erfahrung mit giden gemacht.
die wurden immer von sehr jungen spielern geleitet und naja war alles net so dolle...
Ich selber heiße im Spiel Apostolus und bin nen 32 Tauren Druiden.
habe ts(obwohl ich eigentlcih skype lieber mag) und jo addons verstehe ich auch.
schriebt mich doch einfach bitte mal an.

mfg
Hendrik
alias Apostelus


----------



## Elgabriel (14. Dezember 2006)

Jesusfreak schrieb:


> huhu,
> ich suche ne qualifiezierte Gilde wie gesagt,
> ich ahbe in der letzten Zeit schlechte erfahrung mit giden gemacht.
> die wurden immer von sehr jungen spielern geleitet und naja war alles net so dolle...
> ...



Tja, hast dich leider für die falsche Seite entschieden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (14. Dezember 2006)

Das Realmforum bietet sich hier wohl eher an:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/board.html?fo...=1188&sid=3


----------

